# Gy737 Prefect



## CrwGy (Oct 1, 2012)

Looking for information or photos / pictures of the trawler Prefect as my great grand father was 2nd hand on the trawler in the 1st WW and he received a D.S.M in 1917/18 . Have been to the central library but they have no photos just information on its armament during the war and that it became the Norland in WW2


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

There is a pic of her as VIKING ALLIANCE at http://www.fleetwood-trawlers.info/index.php/2010/03/s-t-norland-h266/.
Gil.


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Trawler 'Prefect' GY737, 
full history (scroll down to Norland) at http://www.fleetwood-trawlers.info/index.php/category/steamers-picture/page/43/
and photo of her as 'Viking Alliance' at http://float-trawlers.lancashire.go...xIjtpOjE7czoxOiI2IjtpOjI7czoxOiI3Ijt9&pg=3084


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

North East Lincolnshire Archives (NELA) have a photograph of her as PREFECT (138941) (GY737). It is on P.54 of the catalogue compiled by Dave Todd as NELA ref. 365/1/14.

When I compile a vessel's history profile I tend not to claim a 'full history …' until I have seen the vessel's Registration Folios and to date I have not seen those of PREFECT in her time on the Grimsby register.
Gil.


----------



## CrwGy (Oct 1, 2012)

Thank you Gil will contact archives to see if I can get a copy of the picture


----------

